# Summer freeride snowboarding (Wichita, Kansas)



## boardrider (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi Fellow Boarders,

May I have your advice ?

I'll have one or two free weekends in June in *Wichita, Kansas*.
Can you recommend a ski-site (for _Summer freeride snowboarding_) that is:

 Close to Wichita (in term of time it takes to get there).
 Has good Summer freeriding.
 Is not too expansive.
(above are in declining order of importance).

Thanks,
BR.


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

You need to fly to a metro hub like Salt Lake City, Reno (if they have snow this June)

or... JFK to Europe. Tons of deals there that might be cheaper than going out west. Googled Example:
http://www.worldonskis.com/lodging/Saas%20Fee.html


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

if you find summer boarding in kansas, let me know. 

it is flat out here and 90 degrees all through june, with like 100% humidity every day. There's a local ski hill N. of KC called snow creek but I don't think it's open after february


----------



## boardrider (Dec 17, 2007)

Augie09 said:


> if you find summer boarding in kansas, let me know.
> 
> it is flat out here and 90 degrees all through june, with like 100% humidity every day. There's a local ski hill N. of KC called snow creek but I don't think it's open after february


Hi Augie,
I wasn't delusenal to think I could board in Kansas 
I just wanted to use my free weekends (while on work-trip to Kansas) to catch some snow "nearby".



Suburban Blend said:


> You need to fly to a metro hub like Salt Lake City, Reno (if they have snow this June)
> 
> or... JFK to Europe. Tons of deals there that might be cheaper than going out west. Googled Example:
> World on Skis


Hi SB,
Getting to Europe is closer from my home (which is Israel) than from Kansas 

Thanks for the answers guys.

Bye,
BR.


----------

